# Crazy seat on Pilot- value and applications?



## bike (Nov 20, 2014)

Thinking of making the bike a rider- someone might really need this seat and I don't want to wreck it- so maybe sell or trade.
Seems I have seen it on a different bike.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm thinking it came with the bike, as it is jet shaped to go with the Pilot theme....


----------



## bike (Nov 20, 2014)

*^^^ yes butt*

I think I saw it on other bikes-
If I put my fat a$$ on it - it will be ruined so I am looking for info and maybe  a new home


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 21, 2014)

*keep the seat*

with the bike,if you want to make it a rider thats cool just store the seat until you sell the bike the new owner will always appreciate having the original seat in fine condition


----------

